# would you guess i,m mad on the warriors



## jrk (Oct 25, 2005)

my examples of proof  







baseball furies pre production shot 1978.






vermin,rembrandt and cochise escaping the lizzies






turnbull a.c.s bus chasing the warriors






turnbulls hunting for the warriors






swan roaming the 96th treet station alone






vermin cochise and rembrandt escaping the cops on the underground train at the 96th street station.






luther gets the point from swans flick knife.






vermin taking an unorthodox style of wash.thrown into the mirrors by the 7ft punk.






cowbay waiting to swith trains at the 96th street station.






cyrus doing his big gang spiel.






cochise and vermin facing off against the rogues on coney beach.






luther blaming the warriors for the shooting of cyrus.






coney island amusement park in the first rays of the day.







punks about to rumble in the toilets with the warriors.






punks leader.






the 3 warriorteers meet he lizzies for the first time.






furie leader and his nifty batwork about to layeth the smackdown on ajax.
"if you smell what the furies are cooking."  






furie taken down by swan the war chief.






masai leader of the riffs after cyrus is killed.






wonder wheel lit up like a christmas tree.






the rogues look to snuff out the warriors on the warriors turf.






the riffs hear the word on the warriors.






the punks.(tweedle dee tweedle dum and tweedle dah.)






the punks about to set the ambush.






swan finds mercy after turning er down for a s**g in the tunnel.






cleon the original warlord before he got his lights put out by the riffs permanately .






snow and rembrandt watch the fire at the station that forces them into orphans territory.






swan on the train to the big meeting up at the bronx.






swan versus furie in riverside drive park.






furie leader shows ajax his louisville slugger.






panzers on the prowl.




swan and fox parlez with the orphan leader.






the orphans






luther about to shoot fox after fox sees luther shoot cyrus.






furies logo






the lizzies






the lizzies in numbers.






warriors on home turf






warriors fleeing the turnbull A.C.s






savage huns waiting for their train to the bronx.






high hats waiting for their train.






furies leader.






furies chasing the warriors down 72nd street.






electric eliminators






differant gangs.






cyrus and his masterpiece "can you dig ittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt"






warriors vs rogues final showdown.






boyle avenue runners.






the boppers






furie leader waiting for the warriors as they escape the cops in the 96 th street station.






cyclone roller coaster at coney island amusement park.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 25, 2005)

yup... Im an old school Warrior fan...... I saw it in the movie theatre...


----------

